
Salary Hikes for H-1Bs? - panchangam
https://www.forbes.com/sites/stuartanderson/2020/05/21/trump-minimum-wage-for-h-1b-visa-holders-could-reach-250000-a-year/#290491801f1b
======
panchangam
Not sure if this is popularity tactics or if there is material benefit to the
economy with all these new and funny rules.

